# Remote Coding Requirements



## mkm1517 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello fellow coders!  Prior to talking with my company about remote coding, I would appreciate your input.  What kind of physical requirements are involved?  I'm assuming you need a room dedicated to the workspace, does the computer need locked up, who supplies the office equipment/supplies?  I would also discuss hours of work, standards of work, etc.  What else do I need to know before discussing with my superiors?  Has anyone gotten their company to turn to remote coding?  If so, what did you have to do? What steps did you take in acheiving the goal?
Thanks much!
I am an employee of the company and not an idependent contractor.


----------



## swyty (Mar 6, 2009)

I currently work remote for my employer.  They DID NOT supply anything for me aside from my coding books.   I have to use my own computer, my own internet and phone lines.  Their stipulation was that if I'm unable to access the program from home, then I cannot work from home and have to report to the office daily.  They do not reimburse me for my internet usage or anything else.  If you employer will do that, great, but I wouldn't expect it.


----------



## ceskourup (Mar 6, 2009)

I work from home, for about 7 years now. We are however vendors not employees. Independant contractors bound by contract. They supplied the PC, monitor, keyboard and mouse; printer along with toner & paper. But that is primary due to the confidential materials & documents being maintained within. Our boxes are "locked down" so as to not be able to access anything but their materal and work. To do my research or information gathering, I use my own lap top right here next to me. I also have to buy all other materials including CPT, ICD-9-CM, DRG, HCPCS, coders desk reference...etc. I purchased my own desk area, shelves. I do have a room devoted to my job and all the internet lines, phone & fax as well. But as an independant contractor - all that comes off as business expenses so its not a wasteful expense.
Now with all that said, I know several businesses that are letting their employees work from home. They monitor log in and out times, production etc. In fact, working from home should increase your productivity about 25-30% than you would create in house. If focused, that is. Less distractions as well. Also the cost all around (with gas and food) you can actually devote more energy to your work rather than lost time in car traveling or eating away from the desk!!
Good luck!


----------



## wjensen (Mar 9, 2009)

*Remote work is so practical!*

I wish I was working remotely. I can't get much done at work with all the questions and distractions. It is no wonder companies are going under because the work environment at work is very distracting in most Billing offices or Dr's offices. 
The coding has to be done in a quiet and non distracting area. I hope they start to see the value of this and more places do the work remotely. 

Thanks for your input. 
Wanda J


----------

